# Tell me about the 92FS compact.



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I have been thinking about another 92FS but in compact this time. How does it compare to the full size in regards to accuracy, reliability, shoot ability. Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have one of the first batch of INOX 92s that came in from Italy in the 90s and it was my service pistol in the later half of my career. Great pistol but I like my 92 FS Comact L with rail even better. The pistol feels perfect in hand and the accuracy is every bit as good as the full size model. I carry mine in an IWB holster and it is very comfortable and for longevity I'll bet it will outlast any polymer framed pistol. Buy one and you won't regret it.
Here's a group I shot at 15 yds using double action only for every shot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had two - there was a rare batch of new compacts imported a few years back. I snagged a couple.

I ONLY like Beretta 92s with Hogue rubber grip panels, though. And, the ones for the compacts are actually wider than the ones for the fullsize models. They aren' tappered towards the front like they are on the fullsize. If you laye them side by side, you can see the difference.

Anyway - I have small hands. Ended up selling them off. But, they balance and shoot as well as the fullsize models. I like the non railed ones more than the railed models.

One of them was a carry gun for me for a while - so, I had special rust proof NP3 grip screws and night sights on it...

Here is a pic to show the size (night sights on 1 compact were added after this picture):


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the information on this firearm. I actually got to hold one the other night and liked the way it felt in my hand. I have smaller hands but like the fat feeling you actually have with them. 

What do you think is a average or good price to pay for one? I have looked around and they seem to run from $659-$699, is this about ballpark prices for them? I think it's kinda odd for the compact Inox to run more than the full size but where dealers can make a buck they will. Thanks again and I may be getting one here shortly.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I don't look for the railed models anymore, but offhand, that seems fair. The 92A1 and fullsize M9A1 go for $630 or so here. For the railed compact Inox, that would be a good rice. Inox models cost more


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Now I just gotta think hard on this...........compact/railed ($699.00)............or full size ($649.00)?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

mag318 said:


> I have one of the first batch of INOX 92s that came in from Italy in the 90s and it was my service pistol in the later half of my career. Great pistol but I like my 92 FS Comact L with rail even better. The pistol feels perfect in hand and the accuracy is every bit as good as the full size model. I carry mine in an IWB holster and it is very comfortable and for longevity I'll bet it will outlast any polymer framed pistol. Buy one and you won't regret it.
> Here's a group I shot at 15 yds using double action only for every shot.


Damn. Nice looking pistol!


----------

